# Playtime pics



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

These are just a few pics I got of Dudley playing in his room. He just loves his jingle balls, I can hear him running around tossing them about through the floor. A playful pidgie is a happy pidgie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy Pete, Dudley's not _too_ spoiled, is he??? It looks like he lives in Toyland.

These pictures of him carrying around his jingle ball are just priceless.

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my! How very, very cute. Too bad Dudley isn't just a little bit more spoiled  

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awwww... your pigeon is so lucky to have a playroom of his own lol.  

Ever since I told my parents that my pigeon {Windspirit} had tics my dad got realy mad and told me to bring her outside or else.  

I realy want her back in the house I mean its not like those bugs can kill us.

There was a bug/tic killer for birds at the pet store but it was deadly/can make them realy sick if they touched it and I did not want to take a chance hopefuly I can find a good spray at the other pet stores.

Great pics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those pictures are just priceless, Pete! Dudley sure is a character! I know he has a lot of fun with his jingles!  

However, you ain't lived until you have a pij NEXT to your bed who decides to beak his bell BEFORE you are ready to rise and shine! When Squeaks goes back into "daddy" mode, I know Bubba will be along in spirit to "encourage" him to "tinkle, tinkle, tinkle" to get me up...*groan* *SIGH* For now, I am enjoying the respite! Of course, ON THE OTHER HAND, he will take to STOMPING to get my attention. What's that saying, "no rest for the...hey, I'm NOT wicked!"  

I am assuming that Dudley keeps decent hours with his "bells?"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete, That is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen.

Stop neglecting that poor little bird!!!!! Where is the poop?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete,

Those pics are just priceless, Dudley is a real cutie!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Oooooooohhh! You have a very handsone pigeon and very playful  
Thanks for sharing , nice pics  
You really know how to spoil a pigeon  
Karla


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all! Dudley isn't spoiled, at least he doesn't think so He plays with those balls from sun up till sun down and all you'll hear from his room is non stop ringing of bells, I should rename him Quasimoto There room is poop free because I just gave him a fresh blanket, trust me the one I removed for washing was poop covered.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, those pictures were so cute. Dudley is one lucky little guy to have you as his papa.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Pete -- Those pictures are fantastic. I have tried on a couple of occasions to get my pijjies interested in bell-balls, but to no avail so far -- although George the Pigeon does like to knock his bell-toy around a little. Your picture just inspired me to try again to find some toys for my pijjies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful pics. He is a spoiled happy pij.
My guys ignore toys, including the bell-balls

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Pete. When Squeaks FINALLY found his bell, I, too, thought of re-naming him Quasimoto...but his only Esmeralda is ME!

Does Dudley have a female Esmeralda???

Since Dudley REALLY plays the "bell ringer" and Squeaks is on again, off again, I think Dudley truly deserves the "middle" name!   

Squeaks is now turning to the "daddy" mode side - again. I should be hearing the ringing of the bell in the early morning - soon - with Bubba, as his spirit cat guide, egging him on! *SIGH*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is one of the cutest things I've ever seen, and I've seen many a cute animal picture. I walked around the house with the laptop showing everyone.  What a happy bird! Have you tried a Koosh ball yet? My oldest loved them when he lived alone. My oldest pijie, that is.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> These are just a few pics I got of Dudley playing in his room. He just loves his jingle balls, I can hear him running around tossing them about through the floor. A playful pidgie is a happy pidgie


 Ah, Pete, Dudley is _so_ cute!

Alice


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Dudley's spoiled.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I think Dudley's spoiled.


Well yea, LOL! I would say he is spoiled and loving it. Very cute and looks like alot of fun.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos of a very well-pampered house pigeon! I really like your idea of using tube socks to improve the traction on his ramp.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all! Yes, I admit it, Dudley is spoiled or at least as spoiled as I came make him at the moment. 
Sorry to say there is no Esmeralda in his life at the moment Shi, that might change as I think Moe might be she!?!?! When Dudley and Moe met for the first time Dudley went into a full blown puffed up tail dragging' extravaganza, I think he might know something I don't.
I have to try the koosh ball Maryjane, he might just like it. 
I originally put the tube socks on his 2x4 to keep his lil' footsies warmer in the winter Terri, but kept them all year long as like you said helps with his traction. 
You asked for poop Feather, well here it is! This is his room the day after a cleaning, like a typical kid he's already made a mess of it.








Here he is just kicking back for a while.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, gee, a guy's gotta have some fun and who needs everything cleaned all the time anyway!

I hope Moe is female...will they share the same room? Can't wait to see how the relationship goes... 

Yeah, I think male pijies DO know about female pijies before we do! ROFL  

Can't help thinkin' that if I were a female pij, I would sure KNOW a male pij when I met 'em!! (sorry, just couldn't resist - it's the Scorpio in me talkin'!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

LOL, those pictures are something, and like Linda said...talk about a toyland!  Since I'm just catching this thread now, I like the "before and after" pics, LMAO! In the first picture, everything is as neat as a pin and in it's place, seed contained in the bowl, floor spotless etc. Then in this last picture, everything has been turned upside down; seeds scattered everywhere, feathers and debris on the floor etc. Dudley sure knows how to have fun and creates a nice mess doing it


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm ready for a coed pidgie room just yet Shi! I'm at my limit of pidgies already, that is unless an emergency arises. I don't know what I'd do if I were a grandfather, I'm not ready for the responsibility yet 
Thanks Brad, he sure knows how to have fun and wreck the place while doing it. I guess I should be happy, by him messing his room up at least I know he's playing and having fun while I'm away.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those little toys are an excellent way for Dudley to work on his cordination skills with his condition. I can see in every picture that he is working it to the max.

Those little balls are such a good idea. I'm going to have to get some and see what happens.

Terri, You have a good eye, I didn't even notice the socks.

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a peaceful picture with Dudley relaxing. So very considerate of you to have color coordinated carpeting!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh! He's so adorable


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Ryiinn, he's my baby and first pidgie so he has a special place in my heart. 
I figured the matching rug will give him the illusion of being a stealth pigeon, that way when he "hides" from me it's convincing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete, you inspired me to look for those plastic cat balls with the bells and I FINALLY found a package of 4.

I put 2 along the side of Squeaks' egg basket and when I later checked, he had BOTH of them with his egg and was sitting on them!

One I put in a cat toy I have in the living room. It's one of those toys with a ball that goes round and round in a grove. My cat, Timmy, is especially fond of pawin' that ball around and is so good at it that he can use either paw and make that ball really spin around or stop the ball and reverse the direction. Anyway, Squeaks loves to stand in the middle and survey his living room kingdom. I put the plastic ball in the grove and then watched to see what he would do. Didin't have to wait long - talk about more laughter! He simply cannot STAND that ball being in the groove and will beak it out, sometimes slinging it onto the floor! He also tries to sit on it but it's hard for him to do so because of the size and he doesn't have a basket with sides. Sometimes, when he's in the other room, I will sneak over and put the ball back in the groove. When he returns, he checks the "site" and makes a beeline to get rid of the "enemy!" Yes, I know...I shouldn't tease my pigeon, but...well laughter STILL is the best medicine!   

I THINK the final ball is around somewhere if the cats haven't "hidden" it...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I surely would love to see Squeaks in action. You just gotta get a picture of him playing with the ball. He's so cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*sigh* Not a camera bug...I would have to defer to my photo "guru," Cindy - IF Squeaks will do his "thing" with a stranger here...sometimes, when people come over and Squeaks is out, he stays in the bedroom on another of his favorite spots - my Oriental rug (I have to have it upside down in case he poops on it!)... 

Well, "miracles" do happen...until then, please keep your "imagination" is good working order!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont think I have ever seen Mr.squeaks in photo's before...

but I shur would love too it seems that pigeon is a real *star*!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

christina11 said:


> I dont think I have ever seen Mr.squeaks in photo's before...
> 
> but I shur would love too it seems that pigeon is a real *star*!



Oh, he's quite the character, Christina11. Not much of a dull moment around when he is out and the cats are too! He is really getting aggressive about chasing them sometimes, especially when he's in daddy mode! 

He seems to think the jingle bell is his "egg" and any cat passing close by, gets chased. Sometimes, I have to "encourage" him to move OUT of the bedroom and go back to sitting under my chair so the current cat "trapped" on the bed will be able to go to the litter box or come back into the living room. *sigh*

AND, don't even talk about dinner time for the cats! He DEFINITELY goes home for his "snack" while the cats gets their dinner! When Twiggy, especially, is hungry, she isn't in the mood to be chased!

I've had other pictures of him as my Avatar but keep the Flight Suit (a.k.a. The Caped One) for those who want one for their pijies.

Oh well, along with poop and feather pick up exercises plus dancing with my pigeon, I can also add, "chasing the pij chasing the cat." Plays havoc sometimes with my postings! Interruptions, interruptions!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Pete, you inspired me to look for those plastic cat balls with the bells and I FINALLY found a package of 4.
> 
> I put 2 along the side of Squeaks' egg basket and when I later checked, he had BOTH of them with his egg and was sitting on them!
> 
> ...


Maybe if you keep them in his nest they'll hatch and you'll have never ending supply  You have to get some pics of the Squeakster evicting the enemy from his fortress of pidgitude.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Maybe if you keep them in his nest they'll hatch and you'll have never ending supply  You have to get some pics of the Squeakster evicting the enemy from his fortress of pidgitude.


GOOD HEAVENS, Pete! I have tons of stuff around now!  

Miracles DO happen and would have to in order for me to:

a) Buy a digital camera
b) learn about getting pics on the computer
c) getting software to "size" said pics
d) getting bird and cat(s) to cooperate
e) taking great pics at the "right" moment

Hey, I'm on "permanent vacation" - my life is supposed to be UNcomplicated...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> GOOD HEAVENS, Pete! I have tons of stuff around now!
> 
> Miracles DO happen and would have to in order for me to:
> 
> ...


It's not that bad, Shi! Digital cameras are very reasonably priced on ebay! I got a 3 mega pixel for only $10 plus I have all the programs you'll ever need plus a nice $600 copy of photo shop I'll gladly burn and send to you gratis! Now the cooperation of your critters, I can't help with but everything else I will gladly guide you through! It's actually very easy once you get the hang of it, plus I'll be more then happy to guide you though the motions if I can do it anyone can!!!.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> It's not that bad, Shi! Digital cameras are very reasonably priced on ebay! I got a 3 mega pixel for only $10 plus I have all the programs you'll ever need plus a nice $600 copy of photo shop I'll gladly burn and send to you gratis! Now the cooperation of your critters, I can't help with but everything else I will gladly guide you through! *It's actually very easy once you get the hang of it, plus I'll be more then happy to guide you though the motions if I can do it anyone can!!!*.



Strange, I've said the same thing to people about various things I've done.

That is MOST generous, Pete, and I have no doubt of your sincerity! However, you have no idea how computer illiterate I am. Always jokingly told my former co-workers that I would be absolutely PERFECT as the person a company should hire to test out messing up a computer! I have done some of the darnest things on a computer and NEVER remember HOW I did it!

Trust me...the fact that I can access this site and my e-mail ALL BY MYSELF never ceases to amaze me. Of course, then, along come those who keep telling me that I can do MUCH more. Well, guys, I don't have a computer mind set, never will and don't want to...I STILL get confused between "upload," "download," "software," "hardware"...gettin' the picture??

Lucky for me I have friends in the photo (Cindy) & computer biz (former co-worker), so to speak. I'm not afraid to ask for help... 

Just remember...people had to use their IMAGINATIONS before the computer age and back before movies and TV!! Story telling shouldn't be a dying art!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Shi,

I know what you mean about technology! It doesn't just catch up with you its like way way head of you! I got an MP3 player last December for my birthday and it is still in the box as I haven't a clue how to work it...and now ipods are the in thing...scary! I also get these fancy 'cool' mobile phones and basically just know how to phone and text...that's enough for me thank you very much lol!!

Pete..I have to say I just love your avatar!!! Brilliant and totally wicked!! I love the pics of your pij wth the cat balls. These jingly cat balls make great pet bird toys. My budgie Dillan used to have one on these tied to a bit of string. It was it favourite toy of all time. He just loved it . I also agreed with Brad about the timing of the pics...first one being all neat and tidy and later on...well just typical pigeon really...food scattered all over the place!! Brilliant!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi Shi,
> 
> *I know what you mean about technology! It doesn't just catch up with you its like way way head of you! I got an MP3 player last December for my birthday and it is still in the box as I haven't a clue how to work it...and now ipods are the in thing...scary! I also get these fancy 'cool' mobile phones and basically just know how to phone and text...that's enough for me thank you very much lol!!*
> 
> ...



I know there are MANY more of "me" out there in techno land! 

Thanks, Lindi, BIRDS OF A FEATHER MUST STICK TOGETHER! ROFL  

*I swear that sometimes, with the misuse I see, cell phones are the DEVIL's invention! DvN probably had a paw in THAT one!*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Lindi, the evil Dorian Von Nastypuss as my avatar has a following  I changed him for a few days but I had to put him back up by popular demand, no thanks to Shi who I think might be a disciple of DvN! 
Dillan knows what's good! those balls have kept Dudley occupied and entertained for a good year and he hasn't lost interesti in them...yet.
I'm not a a technology wiz but I've managed to stay in the loop and keep up with what's in at the moment. It's time to join us in the 21st century Shi, come on in, the waters fine


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Thanks Lindi, the evil Dorian Von Nastypuss as my avatar has a following  I changed him of a few days but I had to put him back up by popular demand, no thanks to Shi who I think might be a disciple of DvN! Dillan
> knows what good! those balls have kept Dudley occupied and entertained for a good year and he hasn't lost interesti in them...yet.
> I'm not a a technology wiz but I've managed to stay in the loop and keep up with what's in at the moment. It's time to join us in the 21st century Shi, come on in, the waters fine


Now, Pete, how can you say I'm a DvN disciple! Just because of a cell phone comment? I grant you that Scorpios CAN be known as Devils, but I'm really quite nice...until I get angry...

*sigh* yes, many have encouraged joining the 21st Century. And, I AM future oriented. HOWEVER, that's for my NEXT lifetime. I'm quite happy when I was born, where I am now and all the wondrous things I've seen as time marches on. I DO advance my tech knowledge...one _baby_ step at a time. Patience and SLOW are my watchwords...AND, I'm very pleased to say that I HAVE figured out a few things on my own. BUT, let's not push it... 

BTW, I see Squeaks is getting more involved with his jingle bells too! I put 3 in the groove toy and he plucked them all out. I went back to one and he ended up chasing it on the floor. I still can't decide whether he thinks it's an egg or an "enemy!"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Rooster2312 said:


> I also get these fancy 'cool' mobile phones and basically just know how to phone and text...that's enough for me thank you very much lol!
> Lindi



At least you know how to text.....I have yet to master that.... 

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> At least you know how to text.....I have yet to master that....
> 
> Linda


I don't even own a cell phone, that's one piece of technology I go without!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> GOOD HEAVENS, Pete! I have tons of stuff around now!
> 
> Miracles DO happen and would have to in order for me to:
> 
> ...


Now, Shi, everyone on the site knows that I am the most computer illiterate person on the site so don't put yourself down. 

Further, if I can figure it out then I know you can. Heck, I still haven't figured out how to "quote" a single sentence in a post so still have to quote the entire post! Have been meaning to ask you how to do that....so, there!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL Maggie,

You think it's bad because you can't quote a single sentence from a post. I can't even quote an entire post!! How do you do this anyway??  There is many a time I would like to be able to quote a portion of someone's post, but can't unless I type it all out again personally! I'm pretty much PC illiterate too, but thankfully not nearly as bad as I used to be. I'm sure, as Shi suggested, if us technophobes stick together, I'm sure we will work things out between us in our own time!

Lindi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks is adorable. Every organized bird knows that there is a place for everything and everything should be in its place. Do you mean to tell me that after sitting on that egg all day, that he has to pick up after you and the cats?

Squeaks knows that ball does not go in that groove in the cat toy, and he is trying to keep everything in order.

Shi, you really need to learn how to take pictures, so that you could share those Kodac moments with us.

Love that bird,
Feather


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

mr squeaks said:
 

> Miracles DO happen and would have to in order for me to:
> 
> a) Buy a digital camera
> b) learn about getting pics on the computer
> ...



Ok you wont belive the price on my camera...
Its a 6.0 MP and did you see those pics I take pretty good ehh 

It was only about $200 and it was a very good deal some more exspensize camera's took bad photo's and this was my first Digi cam I had in my hold life I didnt even know how to take a picture  lol but soon enough I finaly read the instructions.. and it was so simple.

When you but a Digi camera they usualy come with everything and a Cd that loads onto your computer so that you may resize the pics mine did.

Hope you can get a Camera I realy want to see more pigeon picture's on this site besdie's mine..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I don't even own a cell phone, that's one piece of technology I go without!


YEAAA Pete...THERE IS HOPE FOR YOU! Emergency use is one thing...walking around with a cell phone seemingly glued to one ear is something ELSE! NOT, to mention, being practically FORCED to listen to someone's loud conversation in a public place! *PANT* *PANT* Ok, I'm fine now...just a little vent there...

Lady Maggie: I just highlight the sentence I want and hit "B" for Bold...voila!

I think the main problem I have with technology, is I just get to where I'm comfortable with a program and along comes some jerk to "upgrade!" 

My motto? "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" OR run your new and improved and leave my old and out-of-date ALONE!  (sorry, had to add the P.S.)


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE those pictures - could there ever be a more pampered and happy pigeon.  

Michelle


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Still loving the pictures....I know how to dial the number and push the green button to make a call.....we Scorpios can get along on our looks and personalities, Shi, who needs anything else? 

As for the quoting of other people's words.......say you want to quote something Shi said. At the end of her paragraph is a button that says "Quote". Just click that, and it's the same as "Reply", only it opens a Reply window with Shi's quote in it!

If you want just a part of the quote, do above. Then simply delete the words you don't want. 

The only thing that makes it a quote is the "QUOTE" in brackets at the beginning of the quote, and the "/QUOTE" in brackets at the end of it. Anything in between can be moved around, deleted, bolded, etc., without messing up the quote. 

My boyfriend is one of those annoying computer people (by that, I mean he knows how to run one!) and so I've been self-shamed into learning bits and pieces (and Bits and PCs ha ha) just so I don't have to keep asking him over and over how to do stuff. 

As for pictures on the computer, I have a free online photo album that does the technical stuff automatically. It's called "Photobucket" and as mentioned, is free, which means the price is right. I just find the pic on my computer, it puts it in the album, and then I copy the link it provides me, paste it into a post, and it makes a picture! Don't know how, don't care, just as long as it works.  But that's all I know so if you ask anything else, I can answer, I just may be making it up at that point.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> *Still loving the pictures....I know how to dial the number and push the green button to make a call.....we Scorpios can get along on our looks and personalities, Shi, who needs anything else? *.


But, of course! Now why didn't I say that?! Many thanks, MJ! I forget sometimes!


----------



## FuzzyPigeon (Jul 22, 2006)

How cute!!!  My little guy likes playing ball too  Love your pics, he's a cutie!
Silly question--Where on earth do ya find a stuffed pigeon toy? lol


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

FuzzyPigeon said:


> Where on earth do ya find a stuffed pigeon toy?


I think someone posted these in another thread, but since you asked, Dudley's stuffed pigeon looks like the same one Robin has:
http://www.wildrepublic.com/pages/audubon/urban/rockdove.asp
They make cute birdy noises, I got a pij and a mourning dove.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's the pidgie Duds has, he enjoys beating it up


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

dudley is sooo cute, I just want to gently pick him up and hug him

I want him


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Just catching up & saw this thread.
Dudley sure has a nice set-up there, Pete. 
Jesse doesn't really play with his toys. He tosses a ball now & then, but most of his energy is spent bringing straw to his "mirror" mate. 
Jesse does love to cuddle with his favorite stuffed creature.
When he sees Dudley's playground, he may just want to come over to play.

Phyll


----------

